# changing wheel trims for new fiat type?



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi guys, 

Does anyone know if the new Fiat wheel trims will fit my Hobby? 

Just in case you don't know which ones, its the new trims that have a little red Fiat badge in the centre. Mine are the old type with a central plastic trim leaving the majority of the steel wheel exposed.

My older style trims -

http://s1324.photobucket.com/user/loftlettings/media/20141031_144634_zps3aaf6ecc.jpg.html


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Trims*

Hi there, I changed mine, you got to take the centre cap off then they will go on, the later ones you must loosen 1nut as trims have got elongated slot, and the valve might not line up, hope this helps.
Eddie.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks Eddie, if you don't mind me asking how much were your trims and where did you get them?


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

And how do they look? Have you got any before and after pics?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now that is strange, I have the X250 and have got Red badge trims on 2 wheels and Blue badge trims on the other. This is because I lost one of the Blue ones, I put Red on the offside and blue on the nearside, this minimises the difference showing.
As to new ones, there are some on sale on ebay, what size wheel rims do you have.

cabby


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Not sure yet cabby, I'm going to have a look in the morning. I've seen some on ebay with the correct 5 stud pattern for 16" wheels and some whuch cover the studs on 15" wheels. I think mine are probably the 16"


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

These at 15" - ebay item number 151407848609

These at 16" -

eBay item number151548021057


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

£70 for 4 and I need 6 - Gasp!! :surprise:

Still - cheaper than powder coating :wink2:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

MYFANWY1 said:


> the later ones you must loosen 1nut


??????????????

Loosen a nut to fit wheel trims?

Are we talking about the full trims with the Fiat badge in the centre? They just cover the wheel nuts. The important thing is to have the wire sitting in the lugs on the plastic - it's fairly obvious when you look at them but it stops them from popping off the wheel.

JohnW


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Trims*

Hi David, no pics had them off eBay paid £40 for set of 4.
And wizzo has never fitted this type you got to loosen 1nut, there is no wire on this type


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

MYFANWY1 said:


> Hi David, no pics had them off eBay paid £40 for set of 4.


OK just call me confused but David's ebay items are the standard full covers with the wire fittings. What type are you referring to Eddie? Any pics or links please?

JohnW


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Wizzo said:


> OK just call me confused but David's ebay items are the standard full covers with the wire fittings. What type are you referring to Eddie? Any pics or links please?
> 
> JohnW


Hi John,

Sorry about item number posts last night. Posting from my phone and it doesnt do very well with that stuff.

Heres the proper clicky links to the ones that cover the entire wheel -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151407848...&ghostText=&_sacat=0&_nkw=151407848609&_rdc=1

I think the ones Myfanwy is talking about are these 16" which have proper stud patterns so I'll need to remove the bolts to fit them -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151548021...&ghostText=&_sacat=0&_nkw=151548021057&_rdc=1

I think it will depend whether my wheels are 15" or 16" for which type I'll need.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

david-david said:


> I think the ones Myfanwy is talking about are these 16" which have proper stud patterns so I'll need to remove the bolts to fit them


OK Understood now. All becomes clear - remove four bolts, and then loosen the other one in order to fit.

JohnW


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Wizzo said:


> OK Understood now. All becomes clear - remove four bolts, and then loosen the other one in order to fit.
> 
> JohnW


If they are like ones I've had it's fit 4 bolts and then fit wheel trim then fit last bolt. 
The trim is held on by just one bolt.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Stanner said:


> If they are like ones I've had it's fit 4 bolts and then fit wheel trim then fit last bolt.
> The trim is held on by just one bolt.


Oh! Perhaps I hadn't quite understood it then :laugh:

Thanks Stanner.

JohnW


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Wizzo said:


> Oh! Perhaps I hadn't quite understood it then :laugh:
> 
> Thanks Stanner.
> 
> JohnW


You just have to leave the right bolt out or it doesn't work because there is also a cut out for the valve and the two have to match up.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

lots of confusion here! We are talking X250 not earlier.
15" trims have a wire retainer and do not show the wheel fixing bolts.
16" trims are held in place by ALL of the bolts, and to fit them you must remove all but one of the bolts, the trim has a slotted hole to allow the trim to be placed over the single bolt, then fit and tighten the rest.
16" trims will fit straight on the later 244 models and the valve hole will match up, if earlier a bit of modifying will be required as the valve position is slightly different.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

eurajohn said:


> 16" trims are held in place by ALL of the bolts, and to fit them you must remove all but one of the bolts, the trim has a slotted hole to allow the trim to be placed over the single bolt, then fit and tighten the rest.


My mistake............

So a complete and opposite change to the prior system then - sounds to be a lot more difficult to do on a wet night at the side of a busy road. 
Ever tried holding a wheel that heavy steady with one half fitted bolt whilst you try and get a wheeltrim into position? 
All well that is clearly what they call "progress".


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Just to confirm its four bolts removed then loosen the fifth. I put a jack under it to take the weight. And yes, a bit of fettling was required as the valve is out of position on the older model wheels.

I'm very pleased with the result.


----------

